# New Home Needed for 2 Female Rats



## feenan7 (Feb 1, 2011)

Some people will know that I 'rescued' 2 rats from being dumped on Sunday but regrettably I need to find them someone who can give them more time.

1 is very shy she will run & hide as soon as you go into the room or open the cage - not sure if she has been handled much at all. The other isn't as bad, will come & sniff your hand but she is a nipper.

With 7 children (youngest 2 year old twins) & 13 rabbits & 2 dogs I am struggling to spend as much time with them as they need/deserve. They need someone to bring them out of their shells more & gain their confidence - they are 12-18 months old I believe & the smaller one only has one eye.

If you know of anyone who can offer these girls a forever loving home - it's the least they deserve, please pm me or reply on here.


----------



## feenan7 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

These 2 found the perfect home through the fancy-rats website & are now settled, happy & have other ratty friends in Leeds.

The went on Friday & I am very pleased. :thumbup:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaaww that's great that they have found a forever home, bless them. Well done you for finding the home for them


----------

